# Holding Tank For Compressed Air



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm interested in building a light weight, portable tank to run a nail gun for punch work. I just need something that enables me to fire one or two dozen nails between charges...mostly 16-18 finish nails or brads...enough to fill a flat tire would be ideal.....

I'm thinking an old fire extinguisher or propane tank.

what do i need?? a male NPT to fill it up, female NPT for discharge, and a regulator with a pressure gauge.....If I use a 1 gallon container, sling and a 5' flex hose, I think that would be all I need.

I know there is a product available for this, but the project sounds like fun to me.....also if I build a manifold that works I could use an assortment of different sized tanks depending on the scope.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Im a volunteer firefighter, what I did is take one of our old out of service scba's ( self contained breathing apperatice ) and had a regulator installed with a quick cuppler. I can shoot 16's all day! It's a 2500 psi tank so i have to go down to the station and fill it when it empties.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Something like this...
http://powertank.com/category.work.truck

We have this and it works pretty good for us when needed.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's what we always used:
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?keyword=AIR+TANK

I jsut glued a 1/4" pc of plywood to bottom to make stable when driving, & add some floor protection. Then you need to add a regulator, nipple to fill. We also used them as surge tanks for our Fini Shuttle compressors, which had a very small tank. It made it easy to carry both to into the home. It was enough air to set a door, or run a room of base.
Joe


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For anything worth building and being portable your gonna have to go either co2 or HP air. neither are cheap or easy to do. To get enough capacity from a 120psi tank your gonna have to have pretty big tanks. 

The issue with HP is you have the tanks hydro tested or they won't fill them and it's hard to find places that will even when tested. My local fire departments would touch mine and even the paintball shop wouldn't touch them due to issues with takes exploding in the past whilst filling They are also still pretty bulky for what you want it for. Co2 is prob also out the question due to speacial valve/regulator requirements. They do make HP carbon fiber tanks designed for paintball but the regulators for these tanks that size are very exspensive and hard to get hold of. The only company I knew that made regulators for them size tanks designed to drop down to below 150psi went out of business.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Mine are carbon fiber and do have an exp. date, I think the metal tanks are good forever? I vaguely remember hearing that? Like I said I've got firefighter tanks and it rocks. LN Curtis is the company we use, I'm sure they would sell any one a setup like that as they use them themselves (that's where I saw it) it works so good you can run an air impact wrench with it. If its a legal tank your local FD should be able to fill it for ya.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a small portable compressor that has no trouble shooting brad or finish nails. It's light, quiet and doesn't require alot of amps to start.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I did it, it sucks, get a jacpac or buy a little compressor. Learn from my mistakes. :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Stewy said:


> I have a small portable compressor that has no trouble shooting brad or finish nails. It's light, quiet and doesn't require alot of amps to start.


Care to share what brand, model, etc?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Why not just get a cordless nailer?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would just get a power tank kit. I tried the lowes co2 kit and it sucks ass.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up one like this last year. Same design, different color(black), came with a brad nailer for 50 bucks.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I picked it up for use primarily with a 23 gauge pinner. It's very lightweight and easily keeps up with the pin nailer. Holds enough air to shoot quite a few pins after fully charged, so it's easy to move about with only a short hose without being tied to a power source. I've got all the other bases covered with cordless guns.

I eliminated the coiled hose and tire inflation hose and replaced them with female quick connects.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

just get one of these for a hundred bucks. http://www.powertoolsonlinedepot.co...sors-Hand-Carry-Electric-D55140-Portable.html


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Mr. D said:


> just get one of these for a hundred bucks. http://www.powertoolsonlinedepot.co...sors-Hand-Carry-Electric-D55140-Portable.html


I have the 2 gallon dual outlet DW. It's a solid performer, lightweight and not awkward to carry. Either of these would be a good choice.

http://www.powertoolsonlinedepot.co...sors-Hand-Carry-Electric-D55141-Portable.html


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.....I went to the tractor store and picked up the tank for 24.99, and the regulator for 25.99. With a new 25' hose and a couple fittings, I'm in about $75. The unit weighs in at 15lb, is completely cordless and was capable of sinking a rack of 16s.

Of course I didn't have all the right parts to build the ideal manifold, so I just made it work so i could test it.

We have 3 crews working within a few blocks of each other in a resort community so It will be nothing to charge the tank when necessary. I guess I'll find out the actual value shortly.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Just get a 20# CO2 tank and a fixed 150PSI regulator along with the adjustable you already have and go to town. Or buy a 10# if you want.
A 20# tank will allow you to frame an entire basement on 1 charge and you never have to hear a compressor at all. (approx 1,000 sq ft basement)


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a note. I would have had a female fitting attached at the tank and a male on the hose end. In theory, when you disconnect from the tank, enough air could be left in the hose for another shot. Male on the tank means if you forget to close the shut-off, you lose all your tank pressure upon disconnect. Also, can't see the gun, but I assume you have a male end attached to the tool. If not, the gun can remain pressurized after disconnect.

Having 2 female ends on the hose is a bad idea as well, as it will always have pressure upon disconnect.

It would be safer to have a fill hose with 2 male ends to repressurize the tank.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Using a SCBA tank is a good idea, you can also go with a C02 tank for off-road purposes as long as the C02 does not harm any tool you are using. A buddy of mine has a C02 tank and we used the crap out of it one day running an air gun tearing apart a D-60 front axle and we used it to blow up a 39" tire. I dont think we used 1/4 of the tank after we were done.

Getting the hydro test is no big deal, most any gas company that buys/sells/refills tanks can do the hydro test. If you are in the fire dept then you may be able to sneak your tank in free since your a member.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Just a note. I would have had a female fitting attached at the tank and a male on the hose end. In theory, when you disconnect from the tank, enough air could be left in the hose for another shot. Male on the tank means if you forget to close the shut-off, you lose all your tank pressure upon disconnect. Also, can't see the gun, but I assume you have a male end attached to the tool. If not, the gun can remain pressurized after disconnect.
> 
> Having 2 female ends on the hose is a bad idea as well, as it will always have pressure upon disconnect.
> 
> It would be safer to have a fill hose with 2 male ends to repressurize the tank.


I bought a couple parts...but...like every other simple plumbing project I do, I never get the right stuff on the first trip:laughing: I used what I had to test it. 

As it is the regulator is attached to the hose with the male end on the tank.....I'm lacking a short nipple between the pressure gauge and the regulator.

Nice catch and explaination:thumbsup:


----------

